# 2005.5 to 2008 2.5L engine swap...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

So I was reading on the forums, and I heard of people having problems with their early 2006 2.5L engines... with them having to replace their belts within a short time..

So my questions are; 

1)should i replace the whole engine before that happens?  (they say it can cost $2100 each time...)

2) how much would a brand new engine thats 2007 + cost? im pretty sure it cant be less than $6000........ right?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

You can read my thread from this week as I ran into this problem with my 2005 Jetta 2.5L. I was priced $2,200 for just labor with additional cost for parts, which can run into $3,000.

Now, I decided to change engines, but some will say not to do it. It depends how you feel about it. I found an 2008 engine with 1,700 miles that came with ECU and wiring harness for $1,000. The 2008 engines are a bit different, but so far I have not see anything between the two engines that is majorly different, but I haven't really started yet.

Don't do anything unless it is broken, I would say. I would also say that if you replace your engine with another 2005/06 engine, you might run into the problem again, so I took the chance to buy a low mileage 2008 engine.

Many folks here on the forum have a lot of experience, so I am sure you can find feedback, and many people will help you decide. This forum is the place to be to get your answers.

I hope that get you started, I know I did me as I start swapping this week.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

1.) "Should I?"

Whatever problems you think you know about from reading on vwvortex DIVIDE BY AT LEAST 1,000.

People come here for help when their motors break, so naturally we have a lot of threads about the timing chain issue. However, this is actually a VERY VERY SMALL % of motors having this problem. VW ran a bad batch of something that got past quality control, that we have not recognized yet. There is no reason to replace a perfectly good motor based on these problems. The chances of you having this problem are probably less than wrecking your car in all honesty. Even if you take into consideration the year of your motor it more than probably will not have this problem.

If you are going to take the time and $$$ to do a motor swap. Do something worth while. A 2.5 to 2.5 upgrade is really not worth it unless your motor is broken. You can actually swap a motor from pretty much ANY vw into any other VW. That is the best part about these cars, is lego's. I would go with a 3.2 24v swap and 02m trans-axle if you really want to start on this project, for example.

There is a motor swap/hybrid forum that can help you out as well with this type of project. They will have a lot more insight to offer than the 2.5 forum as far as what it takes to swap one VAG motor for another. This forum can also help you if you wish w/something like this.

If you're really really worried about this problem then buy an extended warranty to about 100k miles. If you chain fails near 100k its not so bad, as its only going to last to about 150k anyway and your clutch probably won't last that long, so the tranny going to be dropped for a clutch, save yourself $300+ in labor and do clutch and chains at same time. Headgasket and seals get replaced too, which are only good to about 150k.

Basically I'm saying buy an extended warranty, swap in a vr6, or rebuild/swap the motor at 100k+

2.) "How much for brand new motor?" 

You don't need a brand new motor. There are tons of wrecked cars out there that have perfectly good donor parts to offer. The 2.5 is readily available across the entire country and CHEAP. Buying a brand new 2.5 from VW would be the biggest waste of money when you can get one with less than 40k miles for around $1000.

Again though, swap a vr6 if you're going to do this. A 3.2 puts over 200whp down and makes peak torque before 3000rpm, hits 90% of that torque by 2000rpm, gets same fuel economy as the 2.5, and sounds even sexier. Two point what?


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> You can read my thread from this week as I ran into this problem with my 2005 Jetta 2.5L. I was priced $2,200 for just labor with additional cost for parts, which can run into $3,000.
> 
> Now, I decided to change engines, but some will say not to do it. It depends how you feel about it. I found an 2008 engine with 1,700 miles that came with ECU and wiring harness for $1,000. The 2008 engines are a bit different, but so far I have not see anything between the two engines that is majorly different, but I haven't really started yet.
> 
> ...


i still dont get it!! 1000 for 1700 miles... which is what 3200 km-ish!! 
thats woth it!!

im just scared cause lately i noticed the engine rattling abit when not in gear... and you can see it shake from time to time and feel it too!! im at 129,000 kmish... 

and have always been afraid of something going bad..... lol i considered going to a 2010 last year.. just because of the engine! 

I bought the car used so i dont know how the previous owners took care of it........ i baby it... and barely revv it.. even though i have the awe/ carbonio intake on it  
but i stick to my regualrly scheudled maintenance..


i dont understand how these engines are soo cheap?? are they decent? and if they come from the junkyard.... more than likely the donor cars was in an accident right? hence.. the impact of the collision couldve knocked something lose/ bend something internally? 

or how the previous owner drove the car/ ie redlined it?


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

tchilds said:


> 1.) "Should I?"
> 
> Whatever problems you think you know about from reading on vwvortex DIVIDE BY AT LEAST 1,000.
> 
> ...


I bought the car used @ 89k km... it came with 40k / 2 year warrany... im @ 129k now so cant buy extended warranty? or can i?

i would love to drop in the r32 engine in there......... but that means id have to go with the DSG... which is another what 2 gs??? and i "read" about dsg problems as well LOL!! 

but yea would love to go for a 3.2....... but the thing is i wanna keep the car original and not do anything to it....... ie (have a car keep its original parts) 2006 having its original 2006 engine that comes with it.. 2010 coming out of factory keep all its parts) 

the reason i ask for this swap is cause its my baby!!! i dont want to be like a frankenstien.. (different parts from different cars)

if i can prevent things breaking / being damaged while shes in my hands....... ill do it...... even if it means having to swap to a 2.5L 08 or newer engine...

someone banged a shopping cart into my bumper.. and it left a couple of scratches on the bumper and i went nuts!! i dont want her to be damaged in any way.. mechanically or cosmeticly. i wouldnt feel the same if i was to buy a new car to replace her ,cause her and i have history!! shes been good to me!! lol  and if the means that swapping her engine will prevent future problems.. ie (having to replace the timing belt replaced in short amounts of time)......... then im willing to do it!!!! 
hope this makes sense!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the r32 engine has been around for a long time. we were swapping them back in 2004 into MK2. There is a 2.8 24v and 3.2 24v (PRE FSI (direct injection)) that also had 02m 6 speed manual transmissions. You can also swap the heads back and forth between these motors, which gives you even more options running this setup.

DSG is not something people swap. it is something people buy with a car. the newer FSI 24v motors I have no clue or information about, sorry. DSG is incredible but I do not want to pay $500 - $2000 for a DSG "tune" to get my car to shift right after I build the motor. That's just a PITA and FSI is horrible too, carbon build up is the DEEEEVIILLLL.

A 2.8 can run the 3.2 cylinder head fyi. Great way to get a stronger block combined to a better flowing cylinder head. There's so many options mang. Just think LEGO'S.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Excuses, I missed a number on the mileage. Correct mileage was 17,000. As to this point, I am also new to doing these things and agree that if you are going to change it, make it worth it with a 3.2L.

As for changing the timing chain, Some people say it can be done without removing the engine, but so far it seems that most dealerships and some others remove the engine to do this.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah good luck with that. A full chain job including the "updated" or revised chain system requires the cylinder head to be removed and trans-axle dropped.

Not saying it can't be done but I don't see anyone taking the time to figure it out on flat rate.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

tchilds said:


> the r32 engine has been around for a long time. we were swapping them back in 2004 into MK2. There is a 2.8 24v and 3.2 24v (PRE FSI (direct injection)) that also had 02m 6 speed manual transmissions. You can also swap the heads back and forth between these motors, which gives you even more options running this setup.
> 
> DSG is not something people swap. it is something people buy with a car. the newer FSI 24v motors I have no clue or information about, sorry. DSG is incredible but I do not want to pay $500 - $2000 for a DSG "tune" to get my car to shift right after I build the motor. That's just a PITA and FSI is horrible too, carbon build up is the DEEEEVIILLLL.
> 
> A 2.8 can run the 3.2 cylinder head fyi. Great way to get a stronger block combined to a better flowing cylinder head. There's so many options mang. Just think LEGO'S.


Yea man i was reffering to the VR6 engines in the mkv r32s... they came with either stick or dsg..... and thats what those who have the tip tronic on rabbits and jettas would likely have to use or go with a stick option....

bottom line like it was mentioned hope i dont have any engine issues... ....... or else im sticking to my 2.5-08 + 2.5 engine swap!!


But would a dealer do the engine swap for you 2.5 - 2.5 ... if you brought an "engine" to them? or would it have to be done at your own mechanic?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes they would love to charge you double to tripple what the job is worth. Orrrr you could find a european car shop and have them do it for under a grand. which again, is what people ACTUALLY pay to have done. dealerships are called stealerships for a reason bro. On a basic job that you know will go exactly as planned, a dealership rips you off. Sometimes the book rate is good for jobs that are more complex, like electrical. But paying a book rate on a motor swap is just ignorant.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> t paying a book rate on a motor swap is just ignorant.


amen


----------

